# Canon 350D 4GB Compact Flash Memory Card Problems.



## ClassyPhoto (May 23, 2013)

I recently purchased a Canon 350d and a 4GB Compact Flash San Disk Memory Card.

I never formatted the memory card which now has over 300 holiday photos on.

The images show up fine on the camera however I'm not able to transfer them to a PC, I've tried 3 different card readers, 2 different PCs, and even took the Memory Card into too different Photo Shops to try in there machines. The memory card shows over 2GB of space has been used but 0 files.

Any ideas how I can save my holiday photos


----------



## ClassyPhoto (Jun 5, 2013)

ClassyPhoto said:


> I recently purchased a Canon 350d and a 4GB Compact Flash San Disk Memory Card.
> 
> I never formatted the memory card which now has over 300 holiday photos on.
> 
> ...



Any help please?_


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 5, 2013)

Have you tried using the USB cable to connect the camera to the computer and using the EOS utility to import the images?

Have you tried a different SD card (is it only one card that has the problem?)


----------



## teribithia (Jun 7, 2013)

The card photos can show in camera or not? Then try "show the Hidden files" in computer.  Maybe there are some Virus in your camera, it hidden your camera memory card photos.


----------

